# TSI - Top Shelf International Holdings



## System (10 December 2020)

Top Shelf is a Melbourne based producer and marketer of high-quality Australian spirit-based beverage brands, with an ambition to create high quality, authentic Aussie spirit brands, where each brand in its own distinctive way embodies an unmistakably Aussie taste, attitude and social experience.

Top Shelf has expertise in the development and production of distilled spirits, access  to research and development expertise and modern, fully commissioned and operational fermentation, distillation and packaging facilities in Campbellfield, Victoria. In addition to distilling and manufacturing its own range of spirituous products, Top Shelf also provides canning, bottling and packaging services to a range of customers.

It is anticipated that TSI will list on the ASX during December 2020.









						Top Shelf International | Authentic Australian Spirits
					

Top Shelf is an Australian diversified branded spirits company with a core purposed to promote, celebrate and enjoy our distinctive Aussie way of life. Our ambition is to create high quality, authentic and accessible Australian spirit brands that in their own distinctive way embody an...




					www.topshelfgroup.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 April 2021)

*FY21 half year results release: ON TRACK and ON TREND 

Top Shelf International is on track to deliver its IPO financial and operational targets* 

Top Shelf is focused on executing our growth plans in the second half of FY21 including: 
• _accelerating the market penetration of our portfolio of distinctive Australian spirits brands with major brand initiatives for *NED Whisky *with the Kelly Grove Racing team in the Australian Supercars Championship and the Australian Open and Welcome to Thornbury customer experience for Grainshaker Vodka; 
• the continued build out of the NED Whisky and *Grainshaker Vodka* brand and product portfolios including release of the NED super premium limited addition series and the range extension of Grainshaker Vodka ready to serve products; 
• the continued investment in the maturation of NED Whisky facilitated by commissioning of the second whisky lauter tun at Campbellfield and the opening of a second maturation barrel house (900,000 litre capacity) at Somerton, Victoria; 
• ongoing development of the Eden Lassie agave farm and agave market opportunity in dry north Queensland with the secure supply of 244,000 hardening plants in nursery; and 
• the completion of the Agave Brand work and release to market of our *Australian Agave* spirit_.

- the brands are worthy of Aldi, IMO


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 May 2021)

and tipped as another beneficiary from the 2021 Federal Budget:


> _Distillers and brewers are hoping that tax cuts targeting craft spirits and beer production will help Australia’s burgeoning boutique alcohol industry expand its footprint globally, mirroring the export push undertaken by the wine sector 30 years ago._





> _Tuesday’s federal budget offered small breweries and distillers $255 million in savings by lifting the excise relief cap – which is the mechanism by which both beer and spirit production is taxed – from $100,000 to $350,000._


----------

